
Show HN: No More Google, privacy-friendly alternatives to Google products - pieterhg
https://nomoregoogle.com
======
marichards
I support the motive, but it appears to have been hijacked to include
companies that don't protect privacy.

Happy to amend this response if creator finds a way to moderate it, but for
instance MixPanel stole usernames and passwords earlier this year so
definitely shouldn't be on this kind of list
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/05/mixpanel-
passwords/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/05/mixpanel-passwords/)

An alternative for those interested might be [https://prism-
break.org/en/all/](https://prism-break.org/en/all/)

~~~
pieterhg
Thanks, removed MixPanel. Any others you see that don't respect privacy?

~~~
marichards
I don't appear to have an edit option, I thought comments could be edited.

Thanks for removing MixPanel, I think centralised analytics are by default
going to breach privacy as you only need a referer and an IP address to have
enough data to put someone's privacy at risk.

Also, third party JavaScript (not protected by code review and SRI) is an
access control issue and can violate privacy at anytime as shown by instances
of credit card theft and cryptomining this year.

Simply Analytics lies about not being a GDPR concern (which requires
consideration for access control and security (loading third party JavaScript)
and under GDPR IP address can be considered an identifier.

------
dublinben
The French organization Framasoft has been maintaining a database of Google
alternatives for several years at [https://degooglisons-
internet.org/en/list/](https://degooglisons-internet.org/en/list/)

------
dvko
If this list were named "alternatives to Google products" then I'd say it is a
good list. But privacy friendly? How so exactly?

There are several closed-source proprietary services on the list, with better
(in terms of nearly everything: user base, maturity, feature completeness,
...) open-source alternatives available.

To name just a few per category:

\- Analytics: Matomo (formerly Piwik), Fathom Analytics, OpenWebAnalytics.

\- Password managers: passwordstore.org, Keepass

\- Cloud storage: NextCloud, TresorIt

~~~
TheGrassyKnoll
Encrypted cloud backup: [https://spideroak.com](https://spideroak.com)

~~~
commoner
SpiderOak's desktop client is closed-source.

 _" The SpiderOak desktop backup client is the product of years of a typical
startup scramble, and the codebase itself is tightly interwoven with a lot of
other moving parts and sensitive information that we cannot release."_

[https://spideroak.support/hc/en-
us/articles/115002665263](https://spideroak.support/hc/en-
us/articles/115002665263)

------
bdz
Why 1Password? Why not KeepassXC for example? (or even Keepass or KepassX)

[https://keepassxc.org/project/](https://keepassxc.org/project/)

~~~
pieterhg
You can add any you want yourself by clicking "Add Alternative" in the top
right!

------
Drybones
I've been De-Googlfying myself lately as well. I've made a comprehensive list
to almost all Google products, which I have screenshotted in the link below:

[https://my.mixtape.moe/tonyaw.PNG](https://my.mixtape.moe/tonyaw.PNG)

Replacement column is what I personally am using or plan to switch to when I
can

~~~
pieterhg
Thanks for the list, added a few of those incl. Zoho and Nextcloud!

------
jansan
Not sure how privacy friendly deepl.com is, but it is so much better than
Google Translate, at least for the available language pairs. So if it is more
privacy friendly than Google Translate, it must be on the list.

------
faleidel
I like the concept. I made something like it for macbooks some time ago at
[http://nomoremacbook.com/](http://nomoremacbook.com/)

~~~
pieterhg
You were the main inspiration for this! Hope it’s okay I used the name! :)

~~~
faleidel
Use it as you like, I feel like it's a concept worth exploring in all sorts of
domains!

------
Razengan
It would be helpful — and more of a blow to Google — to tell people how to
best make sure their computer never accesses any "phantom" Google services
such as Analytics.

------
ariwilson
These don't seem privacy-friendly at all. Many are closed source, many track
users to the same or a larger extent than Google.

~~~
pieterhg
Which one exactly? So I can edit/remove them from the list.

------
ibudiallo
I really want to move away from Google Analytics. But I have not found a
viable alternative so far. I had settled for Piwik (Now Matomo) but I had to
disable it when the server it was hosted on crashed when I received a burst of
traffic.

GA gives me some good insights but I can live without it if I have an
alternative that can safely handle large traffic on a budget.

~~~
dvko
Check out Fathom Analytics. It's open-source, modern, only tracks aggregates
and can handle up to 20.000 pageviews per second on a cheap $3/month VPS.

[http://github.com/usefathom/fathom](http://github.com/usefathom/fathom)

There is a hosted version available if you don't want to take care of managing
the installation yourself. You can always move to a self-hosted instance later
on too, there is no lock-in there.

------
asdkhadsj
Is Backblaze a Google Drive replacement? I didn't think they had a client/etc.

Isn't Google Drive more akin to Dropbox/etc? Which I know Dropbox has
potential privacy concerns, but I don't think Backblaze fits these.. to my
understanding at least.

------
wimgz
Really nice list, I recently switched all my email to Fastmail because I don't
want to lose everything if Google decides to.

Is there any alternative to Youtube though? I guess it would be video hosting
paid by creators, eg Vimeo

~~~
Qwertystop
PeerTube is trying for it - torrent-based decentralized video platform, uses
ActivityPub for things like commenting/sharing so you can comment from (for
example) Mastodon or Pleroma or Diaspora. The network isn't that big yet but
it has potential.

------
kwhitefoot
So the score is just the number of people who voted for it? If so then it
probably just means that more people are familiar with DDG than Searx, for
instance.

------
quellobiondo
Is there any alternative for Google docs?

~~~
mackrevinack
something that doesnt get enough love is just using something like libreOffice
on whatever desktop platform you are on, and then using resilio (or syncthing
which is open source) to sync your documents between computers.

------
graylien
great work! google is evil?

